
Show HN: Standup – Automated engineering status reports - kcoleman731
https://getstandup.com/
======
timvdalen
Looks cool, but sent an automated email report to all of my orgs info@ address
(not entirely sure how it got those addresses either).

~~~
kcoleman731
Thanks, Tim. This should not be happening. We are looking into this and will
patch the bug immediately.

------
corgigal
Well done.

------
tdaly
Nice work!

